# System Software



## CTGunnells (Nov 11, 1999)

A friend of mine has an older Macintosh Power PC 5260/120 and for some reason or another when you boot up it goes to a disk icon with a ? inside. I realize that this means that something is wrong with the system software but the thing is that she doesn't have the software that came with it. I need a copy of System Software 7.5.3 which Apple wants $35 for. I don't have access to a Mac with an internet connection to download it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jar (Oct 22, 1999)

You may want to try and call a school district and see if you can locate someone who can borrow you a CD. When I worked at a school district, we had many CD's and I never had a problem lending one out.


----------

